# Problem mit Java Menü



## JoeCool (29. Aug 2005)

Hallo ihr,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Java menü und zwar lassen sich die hyperlinks nicht betätigen. Koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Wenn ich auf den ´link klicke, schliesst sich das menü einfach.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<HTML><HEAD>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"><LINK 
title=team_ps href="images/tps2.css" type=text/css rel=StyleSheet>
<META content="MSHTML 6.00.2800.1506" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY text=#ffffff vLink=#81b2da aLink=#81b2da link=#81b2da bgColor=#020202 
leftMargin=0 topMargin=0 marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<CENTER>
<STYLE>.menu {
	Z-INDEX: 2; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px; a: hover{color: #00dd7E; text-decoration: none}
}
.submenu {
	VISIBILITY: hidden; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 22px
}
</STYLE>

<SCRIPT>
<!--
var old;
var memold;
if(document.layers)
{
        window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
        window.onmousedown=do_out;
} else
{
        document.onmousedown=do_out;
}
function show_layer(x)
{
        if(document.layers)
                document.layers[x].visibility="show";
        else
                document.all[x].style.visibility="visible";
}
function hide_layer(x)
{
        if(document.layers)
                document.layers[x].visibility="hide";
        else
                document.all[x].style.visibility="hidden";
}
function do_menu(x)
{
        if(!old)
                old=memold;
        if(old!=x)
        {
                show_layer(x);
                old=x;
        } else
                old="";
}
function do_check(x)
{
        if(old && old!=x)
        {
                hide_layer(old);
                show_layer(x);
                old=x;
        }
}
function do_out()
{
        if(old)
                hide_layer(old);
        memold=old;
        old="";
}
// -->
</SCRIPT>

<DIV class=menu id=m1 style="Z-INDEX: 2; LEFT: 5px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=115 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>[url="javascript:do_menu('m1x')"][B]Betriebssystem[/B][/url] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class=submenu id=m1x style="LEFT: 5px; TOP: 22px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=115 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD><A href="http://www.test.de">Windows 
      95/NT</A>
[url="blubb"]MacOS[/url]
[url="test12"]Unix[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]BeOS[/url] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class=menu id=m2 style="LEFT: 120px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=100 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>[url="javascript:do_menu('m2x')"][B]Software[/B][/url] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class=submenu id=m2x style="LEFT: 120px; TOP: 22px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=100 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]Work[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]Tools[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]Spiele[/url] 
  </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class=menu id=m3 style="LEFT: 220px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=100 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>[url="javascript:do_menu('m3x')"][B]Hardware[/B][/url] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class=submenu id=m3x style="LEFT: 220px; TOP: 22px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=100 bgColor=#000000 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]PC[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]Mac[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]Amiga[/url]
[url="file:///H:/_WebsiteProgs/menu1/menu21.html#"]UNIX[/url] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></CENTER></BODY></HTML>
```


----------



## meez (29. Aug 2005)

Javascript -> Mod bitte verschieben... :bae:

Erklärung


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Aug 2005)

*verschoben*

//Edit: grr da war wohl jemand schneller ;D


----------



## thE_29 (29. Aug 2005)

Jop, ich :bae:


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2005)

Idioten

_//Edit Mod: Was hast du den für ein Problem ? -> Sebastian_


----------

